# List of Breeders Inspected by CAPS



## Ladysmom

Here is a list of breeders inspected by CAPS (Companion Animal Society of America). There is also a list of breeders who sold dogs at auctions in 2006.

COMPANION ANIMAL PROTECTION SOCIETY 
INVESTIGATIONS OF BREEDERS

An organization called the Companion Animal Protection Society has recently visited the facilities of the breeders listed below. Visit their website at http://www.caps-web.org/ for detailed descriptions, photos, and in some cases video footage. 

ARKANSAS: 
Harris, Wilma 
Johnson, Ginger 
Watts, Cliff and Linda 
Watts, Larry and Tony 

ILLINOIS: 
Corrigan, Connie 
Esterday, Melanie (Formerly: Vanfleet, Alan and Melanie) 
Headings, Harold 
Lorton, Raymond and Betty 
Lorton, Betty 
Morris, Betty (I) 
Morris, Betty (II) 
Obermark, Virginia (I) 
Obermark, Virginia (II) 
Plank, Paul (I) 
Plank, Paul (II) 
State's Attorney Refuses to Bring Charges Against Illinois Puppy Mill (Lorton) Wear, Janet 

IOWA: 
Beyer, Carol 
Brotherton, Ryan and Leann 
Grell, Dean and Karen 
Kauffman, David 
Kauffman, Everett 
Kauffman, Marvin 
Kauffman, Marcus 
Kruse, Jordan 
Kruse, Leroy and Gertrude 
Kruse, Steve 
Kurtz, Alvin 
Martin, Aaron and Rhoda 
Miller, Samuel (1) 
Miller, Samuel (2) 
Moeller, Larry (1) 
Moeller, Larry (2) 
Tuntland, Dereck & Sarah 
Uitermarkt, Melvin and Brant 
Van Doorn, Ed 
Van Maanen, Marvin 
Van Wyk, Dennis and Donna 
Van Zee, Sandy 
Vander Schaaf, Bonnie 
Vande Weerd, Tom and Jody 
Yoder, Clayton and Laura 
Yoder, Delmar 
Yoder, Reuben 

KANSAS: 
Hibbard, Larry & Cindy 
Spies, Linda 
Willey, Michael and Lisa 

MINNESOTA: 
Kleven, Linda and Craig (I) 
Kleven, Linda and Craig (II) 
Lanz, Sharon 
McDuffee, Gary and Wanda 
Wee, Reuben (I) 
Wee, Reuben (II) 
Wensmann, Angie and Gerry 

MISSOURI: 
Adams, Dora 
Adwell, Jonathan and Jean 
Blomberg, Bill and Kathie 
Cooper, Ronnie and Patricia 
Gonnella, Gail and Boston, Jeffrey 
McVeigh, Joe 
Miller, Earl and David 
Parker, Melvin and Bonnie 
Walker, Marjorie (Hunte Booking Agent) 

NEBRASKA: 
Osterman, Shirley (last name is now Brown) 

OHIO: 
Beach, Ronald (I) 
Beach, Ronald (II) 
Martin, Delton 
Mast, Ivan and Katie 
Miller, Atlee 
Miller, Jacob 
Mullet, James and Ruth (I) 
Mullet, James and Ruth (II) 
Raber, Ervin 
Schlabach, Reuben (I) 
Schlabach, Reuben (II) 
Schwartz, Joseph and Irene 
Yoder, Aden 
Yoder, Andy 
Yoder, Mose 
Yoder, Myron and Naomi 
Yoder, Vernon 

OKLAHOMA: 
Brooke, Glenn 
Craig, Dwayne 

PENNSYLVANIA: 
Blank, David 
Martin, Edna 
Burkholder, Keith and Marlene 
Stoltzfus, Amos 
Stoltzfus, Ivan 
Weaver, Ammon 
Wenger, Eugene L. 

SOUTH DAKOTA: 
Asmussen, James and Mary (I) 
Asmussen, James and Mary (II) 
Mickelson, Cathy 
Mittleider, Rick, Dennis, and Virginia 
Mitzel, Frank
Sandmeier, Debra 
Tschetter, Deb and Wayne 

*************************************

2006: BREEDERS WHO RECENTLY SOLD DOGS AT AUCTION 

Puppy millers often buy and sell dogs at auctions. A person who attended a dog auction in Millersburg, Ohio, on August 26, 2006, circulated an e-mail to warn others about the breeders listed below. This person wrote: 

"Most of these dogs were not quality dogs though most were AKC, CKC and ACA, and they looked like they were unsocialized, mistreated and neglected, and some were dirty and pee-stained. I saw mothers with puppies being auctioned, pregnant females and dogs with hernias, bad bites and scars that had healed. These dogs were sold for $5 to $750. I could hardly sit through this auction because it turned my stomach and it was all I could do to keep the tears back. There were 365 dogs sold on 8/26 and there are two more auctions before December 2006. Here is the list of breeders who sold their dogs at this auction: 

David Hershberger 
Mose Hershberger 
Eli N. Hershberger 
Dennis Hershberger 
Nelson Hershberger 
Joseph L. Hershberger
Owen R. Hershberger 
Daniel Hochstetler 
Berlin Pets 
Pine Grove Kennel
PPF Farms 
Da-Le Kennel 
Crosco Acres 
Country View Pets 
Emanuel M. Yoder 
Steven H. Yoder 
Harvey Yoder 
Ervin A. Yoder 
Vernon E. Yoder 
Eli J. Yoder 
Roy A. Yoder 
Katie A. Yoder 
Abe L. Yoder 
David D. Yoder 
Roy D. Yoder 
Andy J. Yoder 
Joe Yoder 
Robert M. Yoder 
Paul E. Yoder
J-Mar Kennel 
Anna Hensel
John Garman
Eli J. Miller
Samuel Miller 
Ervin J. Miller 
Joseph Miller 
Levi J. Miller 
Roman R. Miller 
Levi A. Miller 
David M. Miller 
John Oren Miller, Jr. 
Aaron Miller 
Wayne Miller 
Reuben Swarztentruber 
Jacob Swartzentruber 
Rondell Lepley 
Phillip Geiser 
Reuben K. Swarey 
Marvin A. Graber 
James Mullet 
Daniel Kline 
Benjamin Oberholtzer 
Harvey Burkholder 
Ammon Buckholder 
Adrian Burkholder
Mose A. Schlabach
Daniel Schlabach 
Ferman Schlabach 
Jason Schlabach 
Reuben Schlabach 
Robert Coblentz 
Henry E. Mast
Mose Beachy
Albert Stutzman 
Harold Neuhart 
Steven R. Troyer
Reuben L. Troyer
Leroy A. Troyer 
Levi D. Troyer 
Marlin A. Troyer 
Daniel Kline 
Glenda Thompson 
Walk's Pups 
Vernon Weaver
Gloria Whitmer 
Raber's Kennel 
Mervin Raber 
Michelle Picknell
Dan and Jacob Bowman 
Albert Stutzman 
Robert Brady 
Annette Newswanger
John Garman 
Matthew Hostetler" 


http://www.petstorecruelty.org/how%20to%20...%20breeders.htm


----------



## bellaratamaltese

ugh. I can honestly say now that I have this litter of puppies that anybody who sells to a petstore or auctions off their dogs does not love their dogs. They cannot lvoe their dogs and do that.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> ugh. I can honestly say now that I have this litter of puppies that anybody who sells to a petstore or auctions off their dogs does not love their dogs. They cannot lvoe their dogs and do that.[/B]



Oh, I feel the same way. I cannot imagine any of my fosters going to homes, who are not screened, and a contract signed.

It would eat me alive, with worry, not knowing how each one is doing through the years.

Thanks for the post, Marj. Makes me sick at the quantity. And I'm sure this is just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I started to read the news articles but had to stop... just makes me sick to my stomach! I'm glad though that there is getting to be more public exposure. 
I had contacted the major networks a couple years ago with a suggestion they do coverage of the petstore-puppymill connection and even provided them with links for information to back up. Dateline was the only one who got back to me and said they'd review my suggetion but to my knowledge a feature was never done.
I knew 'puppymills' in themselves had been done to some extent but I felt if they could expose the 'consumer-fraud' angle of how the puppy in petstores were not what they 'appeared' to be it would be a 'public-service' story and make the awareness more widespread... and in the end help the pups. I also told them of the same concept went for the huge internet sales of puppies and suggested they should investigate that as well. I have seen a short story done recently on warning of internet sales on the NYC news. but this is not enough... it needs to go on a 'Primetime", Dateline", 20/20, type broadcast.

I really think if one of the prime-time news 'magazine' programs did a full hour dedicated to this it would be a big help to expose the puppymill/broker activity.

I constantly come across people who still do not know the petstore/puppymill connection. Many are getting more aware of the mills ( yet many still aren't aware of even those!) but those that do know STILL aren't aware that the petstore pups come from those very mills!

I think when things settle down here I'll start my writing 'campaign' again . Re submit the story ideas to the prime time network programs. I think also contacting some celebrities who are active in pets-rights etc might get them to make 'contacts' to the network people and get the stories out there on major network primetime programming.
Maybe others here can do the same.


----------



## k/c mom

Thanks for posting this Marj. Ugh. There are sooo many puppymills... :angry:


----------



## CloudClan

> I really think if one of the prime-time news 'magazine' programs did a full hour dedicated to this it would be a big help to expose the puppymill/broker activity.
> 
> I think when things settle down here I'll start my writing 'campaign' again . Re submit the story ideas to the prime time network programs. I think also contacting some celebrities who are active in pets-rights etc might get them to make 'contacts' to the network people and get the stories out there on major network primetime programming.
> Maybe others here can do the same.[/B]


They need to do it again, but it has been done before. Dateline NBC did a really powerful Expose on Puppymills in 2000. I know I recorded the show, but I don't think I still have the tape. A supplemental article was written in Readers Digest around that same time, as well. That has been almost 8 years, so it certainly seems appropriate to ask them to revisit the topic. 

I don't really understand how people can still be ignorant to the horrors of petstore/puppymill connections. I don't think it is really due to a lack of existing information. I think it is sometimes just because people hear what they want to hear. It is so much easier to walk in to a pet store and walk out with a puppy than it is to do the research and take the steps to get a dog from a reputable breeder or rescue. A lot of people have the desire for instant gratification. I can't tell you how many times I had people call up when I was fostering and hope that they could come over and pick out a dog and take it home with them that day. Often people got my name from a rescue list at the local Petsmart while they were out shopping. They would call and ask to come over right away to see the dogs as if I was just another stop on the list of shopping errands. These calls would increase around Christmas. One man called on Christmas eve asking for a puppy for his 5 year old and hoping to bring it home before Christmas day. I tried to be very careful in my explanation of why that would not be possible: we have a screening process, we do not adopt tiny dogs to homes with small children, we do not endorse giving dogs as "gifts," so on. I swear, I remained as gentle and careful in my tone as I could in the circumstances. In the end, knowing exactly what he was saying he then "threatened" to go to Petland. (I say threatened because he knew that "rescue people" wouldn't approve). He even ASKED ME FOR THE NUMBER to the store. :angry: I believe, he thought that this would change my mind about letting him have one of our dogs. 

I know that to many of these people we sound "preachy." The idea that a dog from a rescue or a reputable breeder is "better" than a petstore puppy just sounds like some kind of dog-person snootiness. Often, they know someone who has a petstore pup. The petstore pup is just as sweet as can be. What could possibly be wrong. Afterall, if these stores are so bad why not go in and buy the dog to "rescue" it? For me, I have always tried to explain the plight of the parents (my Clancy was a BYB/Mill girl), but the idea of the conditions of the parents rarely seem to register with many of these folks. 

I don't mean to sound cynical. I support all efforts at more education. I am sure this forum alone has helped keep many people out of the petstores. I thank Marj. for her research. Another Dateline episode might also help save a few more dogs. It is an ongoing effort. Change needs to come from both changing people's hearts/minds and legislation to end the horrors. Writing letters to the networks is one avenue. Writing to legislatures is another.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

From what I've found many dog owners are like me "pre-Missy". I didn't ever go to internet regarding dogs... and once I did.. most information I received was via internet and 'doggie-boards.'.. and strange as it seems to "us" many people don't belong to doggie-sites. 

I also have found in my contact with the public... that though those who ARE aware of puppymills.. don't realize the 'connection' to Pet Stores.. they truly believe there is a very distinct separation. They BELIEVE because of the 'papers, guarantees, etc that the pups in petstores are really and truly from good breeders.

I was aware fo the puppymill expose done BUT due to what I hear from people as stated above I want the media to STRESS the connection to the petstores... taking it as a consumer public service/consumer fraud angle/issue. Just exposing the mills isn't enough if the public doesn't realize these same mill pups are the very same that end up in the petstores. 

I talk constantly to the public and constantly bring up the subject and I know these people are truly unaware.


----------



## matenz

We had a horrible experience with Melanie Vanfleet.
We contacted her for a Border Collie Puppy. She replied that there were none left, but two days later she called back saying that one of her puppies was not taken and offered it to us if we still wanted. We paid the deposit ($100) and started celebrating. The puppy was going to be available two weeks later.
Two weeks later, I contacted her to coordinate the pick up. She confirmed that the puppy could be picked up the next day. Half an hour later she called back to say that the person who had cancelled the deposit before us had changed his mind and she was going to give the puppy to him!!!
My family, specially my three daughters (the youngest is 4 y.o.) were devastated. They had been hoping to have a dog for years. They had name the puppy 'Chloe', learnt to kit and were making a blankie for her,saved money and bought treats, toys leashes and we built a fence. This was so sad for all of us.
Mrs VanFleet kept saying that it "had not been her fault," that the other person had the right to get the puppy ahead of us because they had given her the deposit first and they were their friends, that she would give us back only the deposit, and was offended when I mentioned that I was going to ask my lawyer how to deal with this matter. What is most important is that my family, specially my young daughters were devastated due to the irresponsibility, lack of professionalism and sensibility of this person


----------

